# wild betta?



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

what is the purpose? all i read in aquabid that they are "gladiator" do they fight? or whats superior about them and theyr so expensive...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What betta are you talking about? There are several species of wild betta. They're called wild betta because they are not domesticated species.

I assume your talking about fighting bred plakats. Some are indeed bred to fight (after all it's not illegal everywhere) but some are bred by breeders who abhor fighting but simply love the type of betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like green fighters...I'm against fighting but I love green fighters. There are around 50 species of betta....more being discovered all the time.


----------

